# 1/72 Disney Harper Geoff Nautilus



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well folks I have finally begun a project I have been looking forward to for a very long time. Although not a "truely scratchbuilt" as it began life as an unknown scale (I'm guessing 1/128th) paper model it is one of the most challenging projects I have ever attempted. I secured the paper pattern from www.disneyexperience.com, armed with this and my carefully calculated scale conversion formula I set off for FedEx/Kinkos. I blew up the pattern to 1/72 scale and made two sets, one for assembly and test fitting in paper, and one for styrene templates. The paper model goes together very well and fits like a glove, very well engineered. This test assembly allows me to work out any fit problems before being commited to styrene. My media of choice is Plastruct 7 x12 .020 thick sheet stock. I must warn anyone else attempting this that the assembly instructions are not very clear as they are only text, no exploded drawings or photos as a guide! I will post photos later today showing my progress so far. TAKE HER DOWN, AHEAD ONE THIRD!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

As Promised here are preliminary shots of the sail assembly, the paper patterns are done to very tight tolerances making styrene construction a snap. Due to the sail windows being so large (about 3/4 inch in diameter) I had to plan an interior for parts of the sub. The spiral staircase can easily be seen along with the main gangway hatch and interior. this small section is only about 1/4th of the sub in total and at 1/72 scale will make for a length of about 40 inches. All surface detail printed on the paper patterns will have to be replicated in 3D in styrene including 30,808 external rivets ! Oh well, I made my bed I guess i have to lie in it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This baby's gonna be a big girl. This section of the upper deck, sail,and wheelhouse is 9 inches by 2 1/2 inches by 1 1/4 ! Already longer than the DVD case !


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That big baby is looking pretty good so far. The paper model provides no internal hull support, but for a model of that size, I assume you'll be building a structure of bulkheads to attach the hull skin to.


Ductapeforever said:


> . . . All surface detail printed on the paper patterns will have to be replicated in 3D in styrene including 1000's of external rivets ! Oh well, I made my bed I guess i have to lie in it.


May you have the patience of Job -- you'll need it!

For that quantity of rivets, may I suggest buying in bulk?

http://www.steinlaufandstoller.com/Pins - Bulk Straight.htm

(Unless you're just going to use thousands of itty-bitty glue beads.)


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Impressive so far, what a great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Nifty site those Disney folks have cooked up.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Nifty site those Disney folks have cooked up.


It's strictly a fan site, with no official connection to the Disney organization. If you'll notice, the homepage carries the disclaimer: "Use of this site signifies your agreement to the Terms of Use. Web site & non-Disney graphics ©2006-2009 Robert Nava. This site is neither affiliated with nor maintained by the Walt Disney Company. All related materials are © & TM of their respective owners."

Some pretty cool stuff there, regardless.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

VERY impressive and inspirational start! This will be a blast to follow along!

Drew


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

What a top project Herb. :thumbsup:

This is my all time favorite Sub since the the day my mum let me have a day off school and she took me to the local cinema for ian Australian re-release in 68.

I agree with Paul this will be a blast to watch. 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Realization of my daunting task finally set in this afternoon when it was discovered that the several methods of making rivets I had in mind failed for one reason or another. I have only one other possibility that I promptly tested and found to work quite well, making each and every individual rivet from .025 rod styrene, drilling a hole to recieve it and glue in place. I found I can produce about 40 rivets a minute using a candle to flare the ends. So this won't be as nightmarish a task as I envisioned.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

40 per minute? Shoot, that's faster than I can type!

Guess it beats using cut-down straight pins.

Be sure to post plenty of pics when you start on the hull!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Lots of progress today, rivits are coming along very well. Now she looks proper.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Man, you are INSANE!!! Those rivets are so small :freak: 
That is gonna be beautiful though. I look forward to following your progress


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

This is the type of insanity, I approve of. I salute you. :thumbsup:

Ramming speed!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

JOOC, does anyone know the precise number of rivets in the Disney _Nautilus_?


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

scotpens said:


> JOOC, does anyone know the precise number of rivets in the Disney _Nautilus_?


<Beatles>They had to count them all-ll-ll... Now they know how many holes it takes to fill the Harper Goff!</Beatles>

 Sorry. I couldn't help myself.

Great job on the model. I'm in awe.

M.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

scotpens said:


> JOOC, does anyone know the precise number of rivets in the Disney _Nautilus_?


I can't get any shots of the top but here are a few shots of the one side. Would anybody care to count them on this model? This is one at One Man's Dream here at Disney's Hollywood Studios? I know it is not the orginal model but it is as close as we can get for now.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

This might help.

http://www.disneysub.com/Articles.html

Mark D


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

or this http://www.disneysub.com/Files.html

Mark D


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

scotpens said:


> JOOC, does anyone know the precise number of rivets in the Disney _Nautilus_?


30,808, according to the Disney Nautilus Trivia Quiz! No, I'm not making that up!


The quote from the quiz states, "Exact number is 30,808 which has been verified by William Babington."


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

If Will says there's 30,808 rivets on the Nautilus, you can bank on it!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

this is very inspiring... i cant wait to see more!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

More progress today the upper deck assembly is nearly complete. I still have to cast the teeth for the dorsal fin and build the skiff, then it's on to the hull.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I have moved to the aft upper deck assembly, completing the area around the skiff. The rivet job is progressing quite well. I have hand placed some 1300 plus so far. I do several hundred a night so as not to land myself in the local mental hospital. Another evening or two and I can move on to the upper main hull. And many, many, many more rivets!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It's REALLY looking good so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

This is lookin cool..love seein new Nautilus models...that rivet count will now change since I have new information on the infamous port side an the rivets were a little close together...
Will


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Not much of an update, I am finishing the rivet job on the wheelhouse/upperdeck assembly. This is the boring tedious part. I cut the rod stock, hold the tip near the candle to flare the end. Not too close. Cut the finished rivet to length, repeat. Over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over...add nausium. Thankfully all the holes in the plates are already drilled. So now I can glue em all in. One at a time! Do you feel sorry for me yet? No? That's all right I understand. Monday I begin the main hull.


----------

